# Fresh never frozen



## norbo1970 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am hosting a men's gathering at my house in a couple of weeks. My pastor is supplying two young lambs to smoke. Very exciting, I know!! But I have the task of impressing a bunch of friends with some awesome smoke, which I enjoy. I have done Jeff's stuffed leg. But there are so many ideas here it is hard to sift through to find the ones that leave the bone in. With four legs available, I would like to try a few different methods. Any ideas??


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2013)

norbo, morning and welcome to the forum.....   Have you tried the search bar at the top of the page ....     Here is what I found...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=leg+of+lamb

Dave


----------



## ericparkr (Oct 25, 2013)

Fresh Never Frozen Art specializes in the custom fabrication of unique visual elements.Our projects include museum environments, interactive displays, visual installations for public and corporate spaces, architectural reproductions and much more .True to our name each and every product is guaranteed fresh !


----------

